# CO2 Injection Virgin



## rawr (4 Aug 2009)

As a lot of you probably know, I'm a CO2 injection virgin and proud!

In fact, this part of the forum is new ground to me.

But - I want to progress in the hobby and in order to do this I feel the time to start CO2 injection is long over due. Having recently got a job, I'm gonna have the funds so there's no more excuses!

The only thing is I don't have a clue where to start.

I've tried reading a few articles but I still really don't get it. At all. 

I need someone to explain it to me as if they're doing so to a five year old.  

Basically, what I'm looking for is an easy-to-use CO2 injection set up that will give good results at the cheapest price possible. 

So, what do I need? Where can I get it from? And more importantly - how the hell do I use it?! 

I encourage and would greatly appreciate any help anyone can offer.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Aug 2009)

i would suggest going with the Fire extinguisher set up

1. get a Fire Ex (co2 of course) 2kg are most common but if you can fit a 5kg big boy in your cabnet, go for it.
2. Buy a reg and soleniod, i have one almost the same as this,  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Regulator...Fish?hash=item29fe3ae8e7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
3. get some co2 tubing (like air line but tougher, got mine from AE)
4. Get some Non return valves, bubble counters etc
5. You will need a drop checker as well
6. a diffuser or external diffuser. but you will need to deicde, i have a nifty little external thingy that dissolves the co2 into the outlet of your filter (can go on the inlet as well) 

there is probably something i have missed.


----------



## neelhound (5 Aug 2009)

you might get a reactor  or diffuser depending on your tank size


----------



## George Farmer (5 Aug 2009)

Have you read this, Thomas?  It doesn't get much simpler.

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266

Then this -

http://www.ukaps.org/drop-checker.htm


----------



## rawr (5 Aug 2009)

Thanks guys - I forgot about those articles!

It seems quite a bit more simple than I thought... 

The only thing I'm a bit confused about is the fact that a drop checker (or solenoid) wasn't mentioned in the first article - is a drop checker or solenoid needed then? What do they actually do?

Also, can anyone recommend some products or all-in-one sets that are cheap and easy to use please? Ideally for a 70l tank.

Any from AE that would fit the bill? http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 14_194_247 

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Dave Spencer (5 Aug 2009)

The solenoid is connected in to the line delivering CO2 to the tank. Its purpose is to shut on and off the CO2 as required. My solenoid is run off a timer, and switches the CO2 on two hours before lights on to build up CO2, and switches it off two hours before lights out.

What does a drop checker do? I guess you haven`t read the article George linked to.  

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Aug 2009)

there is a link in my sig for equipment


----------



## rawr (5 Aug 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up Dave - I missed the second link for some reason so I'll check that out now!

And Cheers Aaron, I'll have a read of that too!

If anyone has any other advice etc much appreciated as usual.


----------



## Superman (5 Aug 2009)

It took me a while to get around to getting pressurised canister into my front room, but once I did it's the best thing I've done.
Having injected co2 in a tank helped me to no end and when I moved from EC to co2 there was no comparison.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

I dont see anywhere that says the size of the tank this is for?

Sam


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Also, can anyone recommend some products or all-in-one sets that are cheap and easy to use please? Ideally for a 70l tank.



Thanks again for all the help and comments guys, I really appreciate it. Keep them coming!


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

My bad!  I even check the thread a few times!   

If you want a kit this would be be a good start-up kit.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Anlage-Komple ... .m14.l1262

However, the cylinder with this is tricky to refill so you're paying for something you'll not be able to reuse.  You could DIY a kit for cheaper.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sam


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks Sam, that's good to know. You say the cylinders aren't easy to refill - once it ran out could I just use one of Dan's 2kg extinguishers with the equipment?


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

You sure could!  That's at least one benefit of the EU/global economy, the cylinders we use have a standard size thread, so any reg can fit any cylinder 

Sam


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

Cool, that's good to know.

So, I've had a read through some of the articles and I'm getting there. I've still ot a bit of reading to do, but this is what I'm thinking of getting. 

Regulator: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wave-Twin-Nano-Me ... 1|294%3A30

Tubing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Schlauch-2-0- ... 1|294%3A30

Internal diffuser with tubing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-CO2-Poll ... 1|294%3A30

Extinguisher: viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2204

Drop checker: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Aquarium-Glas ... 1|294%3A50

Is that everything? (I feel like I've missed something...) Does that all seem legitimate etc?


----------



## baron von bubba (6 Aug 2009)

non return valve!
stops the water flow back down the tube.


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

Oh yeah! That's the one, thanks - and I'm gonna get a solenoid too.


----------



## baron von bubba (6 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> non return valve!
> stops the water flow back down the tube.



scrap that, i see there is one included with your diffuser.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

All looks good, the only other thing you'll need is some 4dKH water.  Also, the reagent that comes with the drop checker is probably brome blue however to be on the safe side you may want to get either the API low range pH or Hagen pH test kits, both of which I'm pretty sure use Brome blue 

Sam

PS - I dont bother with a check valve, I've never found they work anyway.  Also unless the reg is steal it'll not rust anyway if water gets into it.


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

Ah right, thanks for that. So those solutions are to go in the drop checker, right? I'm learning, I'm learning... 

It says the regularot is 'high qulaity polished stainless steel'.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

Yeh you put some 4dKH solution into the drop checker together with 3 drops of brome blue 

Don't think stainless steal rusts?  Certainly both regs I've got any had water in them and they are fine.  All that said, you're getting the check value for free so just it doesn't hurt to use it anyway 

Sam


----------



## rawr (6 Aug 2009)

I'm not sure if it rusts...but like you said, might as well use it as it's free!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

No probs, happy to help   

Once you get it all and put it together you'll see its very straight forward 

Sam


----------



## rawr (7 Aug 2009)

One last question - would the equipment etc I'm going to buy also be suitable to use on a 35l? (Specifically the one in my sig.)


----------



## CeeJay (7 Aug 2009)

Hi 


			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Don't think stainless steal rusts?


You guys are right, stainless steel doesn't rust  
Chris


----------



## Themuleous (7 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> One last question - would the equipment etc I'm going to buy also be suitable to use on a 35l? (Specifically the one in my sig.)



You can use pressurised CO2 on any tank, thats be beauty of it  I used in on my 25lt nano.  All you do is just match the bubble rate to the tank size.

Sam


----------



## rawr (7 Aug 2009)

Ah right, I thought that might be the case but just thought I'd check seeing as people were asking what size tank it's for. 

Looks like you'll be seeing CO2 on my tank soon then!


----------



## rawr (7 Aug 2009)

Drop checker and diffuser purchased!


----------

